

There Is Blatant Racist and Sexist Language Hiding in Open Source Code - MechaJDI
http://gizmodo.com/5980842/there-is-blatant-racist-and-sexist-language-in-github-code

======
crynix
Although I this shouldn't be encouraged, banning their accounts would be
limiting sharing. Also, moderation would be a nightmare for GitHub.

Additionally, it's somewhat hypocritical for Gizmodo to be posting this
article.

